# Pros and Cons of showing a 7 month old male



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Pros : ring experience, show experience, you could win a point
Cons : expense, trouble (especially when having to prepare two dogs to go in the ring), you probably won't win a point


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Pros : ring experience, show experience, you could win a point
> Cons : expense, trouble (especially when having to prepare two dogs to go in the ring), you probably won't win a point


I thought I had once read that they needed to be in standard height to show or be disqualified. Does that hold true for the puppy classes? I have not measured him, just see him standing next to my full grown dogs.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

The height in the standard has no age qualification so yes, he needs to measure at least 22 inches. Some judges don’t measure puppies, but some do. So better safe than sorry.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am a big believer in puppy class, and several times have finished dogs exclusively from them. There are a minority of judges but nonetheless plenty who have a point to make about things like "the state of goldens" or a message to send to the specials ring that day, and they love a promising puppy. There are "giant killer" judges" who are contrarians. That being said, the puppy needs be trained to show like a baby superstar and smile and enjoy and wag and stack. It needs to be a puppy with good bone, good movement, a short strong back and who is already within standard. Some judges melt over a beautiful puppy . One of my guys HipHop snagged both majors at 6 months, and also group two and four with our junior handler.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

cubbysan said:


> I thought I had once read that they needed to be in standard height to show or be disqualified. Does that hold true for the puppy classes? I have not measured him, just see him standing next to my full grown dogs.


Yes, it holds true. Rocket's littermate was disqualified when she was about the same age for being below standard height. She got there eventually, but it was frustrating for my breeder who was just trying to get some good ring experience.


----------

